# Aba c2 motorsports stage2



## Phillyninja (Jun 21, 2010)

I did everything this tune/chip required and my car is at a local speed shop getting exhaust/dump tube put on and they are saying " good luck " with this chip.... As long as i have everything that c2 requires for the tune I should be fine right? The shop saying good luck has me second doubting everything now ha. No negative comments please


----------



## soolow (Jan 28, 2010)

dont sweat it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

I sent you a PM. But yes, as long as you have the required hardware to match the software you will be fine.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theyre trying to get you to second guess so you might change your mind and have them make a setup. Money in the pocket.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Not knocking the shop but that is typical tuner culture (especially outside of the VW community), i.e. chip tunes don't work. Most other car enthusiasts jump straight to SEM and basically push that mentality onto Dubbers. Point is we have had success with chip tunes for years and if you are not looking for a custom tuning solution a chip might be the easiest and most economical way for you.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Ive got C2 Stg2 and am extremely happy.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

pretty sure I have the fastest c2 aba out there.... Never had a problem other than wanting a two step and such:laugh:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

^ this guy :bs::laugh:^ Just kidding!


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

I like my c2 chip and im way out side the parameters of the chip and it still performs great, same as dascoupe im hoping to push my gti into the 11s this year.


----------



## xbrown (Dec 30, 2007)

*c2 chip problems*

i have strange issues with my stage 2 obd1 setup. The car idles well and mileage is good. However when i am in second gear and try to rev past 6000rpm there is some misfire. when i am in third gear the car doesnt rev past 6200rpm. just stop revving immediately as if there is a limiter. in fourth gear at 106mph the car stops revving again as if i hit limiter. i have not completed the 5th gear test yet. Outside of what i outlined , the car drives normal. 
I bought the NGK plugs and gapped them to .6mm already.was using bosch f6dtc before. i changed my o2 sensor ,ignition coil ,crank sensor,tps, vss, maf sensor ,coolant temp sensor . i added another fuel pump inline to my existing walbro 255lph high pressure. This inline pump has more flow and pressure capacity than the walbro. My turbo is a t3 50trim compressor and .48exhaust housing. 2.5inch DP and exhaust piping , no cat nor resonator. 2.5 inch intercooler piping. Greddy profec b spec2 installed. The car behaves the same whether its 7psi or 14psi boost. Engine is stock obd2. wire loom and computer from obd1 golf. this setup is in a mk2 jetta


----------



## xbrown (Dec 30, 2007)

the engine is a 2.0l aba with a TT 260/256 camshaft installed. Please help me guys. I loved C2 because i bought a chip from them for my supercharged obd1 vr6 and it was perfect. But right now i dont even want to drive my mk2 . i am frustrated. Someone at C2 told me to check my fuel pressure but i am not that clueless. i done three setups with C2 software myself and this one is the only one with issues.


----------



## xbrown (Dec 30, 2007)

do u guys think that a faulty AIT sensor can cause these probs?


----------



## xbrown (Dec 30, 2007)

i am thinking of doing a mild p & p to the head. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rocambolesque (Apr 18, 2010)

xbrown said:


> Any recommendations?


 Yeah you should stop jacking other people's threads and start your own.


----------



## xbrown (Dec 30, 2007)

clearly you sir have no knowledge wrt my car's problem. you didnt have to reply in order to confirm my suspicion. i jacked the thread because i am fresh out of ideas wrt this specific issue. I thought the names in this thread represented the more experienced people in VW tuning. So pardon me please.


----------



## archer8 (Dec 12, 2011)

xbrown said:


> clearly you sir have no knowledge wrt my car's problem. you didnt have to reply in order to confirm my suspicion. i jacked the thread because i am fresh out of ideas wrt this specific issue. I thought the names in this thread represented the more experienced people in VW tuning. So pardon me please.


 So start your own thread? Call c2? Both would be reasonable ideas...


----------

